# Blaze turns 1!



## natalie559 (Feb 4, 2005)

My puppy Blaze is 1 now  as of yest 11-17-13 hard to believe! Love this guy! Here are pics from the last yr:








































































































































Blaze at 1 yr 1 day old










What he had to say about he taking his birthday pic, hence you only get 2!


----------



## BellaLuna (Jan 27, 2013)

Happy 1st Birthday Blaze 

By the way you have two gorgeous dogs 
Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S4


----------



## stmcfred (Aug 13, 2013)

Happy Birthday Blaze! 

Beautiful dogs


----------



## Loneforce (Feb 12, 2012)

:birthday: Blaze!


----------



## Crocky (Aug 16, 2013)

Awe, Blaze is handsome! Happy Birthday Blaze!


----------



## natalie559 (Feb 4, 2005)

Thank you all!!


----------



## Hunter's Dad (Nov 12, 2013)

Happy Birthday Blaze!! Thanks for the pictures!


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

Happy First Birthday Blaze.


----------



## Curtis (Jun 9, 2013)

Happy Birthday! I love how his color grew in. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Brent (Nov 16, 2013)

I really like his coloring


----------



## HappysMom (Nov 20, 2013)

He's beautiful! I love how sables have a dipped tail. Atleast that's what I call it!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## natalie559 (Feb 4, 2005)

Thank you!!


----------



## MichaelE (Dec 15, 2012)

Happy belated Birthday. I must have missed this earlier.

Incredible how sables change color as they grow up.

He's beautiful.


----------



## Dudes mom (Apr 25, 2013)

He's gorgeous!!


----------



## Switchblade906 (May 5, 2012)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY! I really love his coat.


----------

